# My CNC the hard way



## rgray (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been interested in CNC for some time. Even buying a G code book and thumbing through it and thinking "that don't look to hard" (my ignorance)
So it's a long story that started last august with me looking at a CNC machine that a retiring shop owner was looking to get rid of.
Long story short I picked it up mid december. I imagined starting out with some small machine, maybe an engraver. Something desk top, then moving to
a small converted lathe or something.....But no....I start with a 10,000 lb mori Seiki from 1982. 4 axis...so twin turrets to add to the complication.
With a "few" cabinets of computer hardware (huge amount) that have probably 1/20th the processing power of my cell phone. 

Giant learning curve ahead of me...it's in place...it works...well it did (have a bubble memory problem question I'll start a new thread with the question).
Wish me luck!!
Here is his first attempt at selling it: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...ki-tl-1-cnc-turning-center-lathe-sale-335246/
Price changed many times...I put out no cash for it....traded a couple of vehicles for it.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 4, 2018)

Nothing like jumping in head first


----------



## rgray (Feb 4, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> Nothing like jumping in head first



Would love to have live tooling...like your sons....not that I'd know what to do with it!


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 4, 2018)

We don't know how to use it either. It's a long slow learning curve.  We had a minor crash the other day which put the turret out of sequence, it was about a 2 hour job to get it synced up again.  Had to do it manually, we couldn't figure out how to do it from the control panel.  I see a controls upgrade in the future.


----------



## rgray (Feb 4, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> We had a minor crash the other day which put the turret out of sequence, it was about a 2 hour job to get it synced up again.



The previous owner installed a to long tool in turret 2 so when he indexed it hit the way covers and stopped.
I think from talking to him he was way beyond a couple of hours to fix it.
He dug in clear to the geneva mechanism, just to find out it had tripped the overload and all that was needed was a button push in the rear cabinet.


----------

